
Remote OS an approach to replace the terminal - omarwaleed
Remote OS is a cross platform application that aims to provide a UI to the most popular software used be developers and DevOps engineers on the terminal. RemoteOS is attempting to do to the terminal what windows&#x2F;macOS did to DOS.
Android app is published, iOS version is pending apple&#x27;s approval, and a desktop version is in development<p>You can check it the android version here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=io.remoteos.app
======
dannypovolotski
Great concept for DevOps tasks on the go! Excited to try it out.

~~~
omarwaleed
Thanks :) the mobile version is the first step. Excited to launch the desktop
version with some features I think you might be interested in

------
cerberusss
The explorer function looks quite useful.

~~~
omarwaleed
Thank you :) I also added a file editor so you don't have to be stuck with
nano/vim/emacs. Syntax highlighting and coloring coming soon ;)

